
This Is How I Read TechCrunch: Without Comments - duck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/12/techcrunch-comments/
======
duck
Seeing this made me think that TC should go with the approach of charging a
one time fee of a couple dollars to create an account to comment (thus forcing
them to use their real name) as discussed on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1518925>.

